# Dipped the Strip + SLR McLaren



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Decided that the debadging needed a complimentary black strip. Plus a Mercedes SLR McLaren rolled into my work so I took it for a test drive 
Sorry for the shitty iPhone 4 pictures.





SLR McLaren w/Carbon Fiber body kit


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How about a tint on those tails now, so it all flows. 


That thing is sick. How was the drive?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> How about a tint on those tails now, so it all flows.
> 
> 
> That thing is sick. How was the drive?
> ...


I actually have a plan for the tails. Should be done soon!

I've only driven one other SLR and they are just a force to be reckoned with. Absurd speed, stiff suspension, did I mention absurd speed? Oh yeah, and a $400,000 price tag  looks like I'll stick to the Cruze!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I did the same thing to that chrome strip on mine. I may have to dip my spoiler black now too . Or at least the "back" part of it for that two-tone look


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I did the same thing to that chrome strip on mine. I may have to dip my spoiler black now too . Or at least the "back" part of it for that two-tone look


Do it! Black on red is a great color combo. My Camaro is black on red!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Two Tone it? (as in black on the back of the spoiler and red on top) or whole thing black?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Two Tone it? (as in black on the back of the spoiler and red on top) or whole thing black?


If you can do the two tone I'd go with that. It's a good idea and I don't believe I've seen anyone else's two tone spoiler


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Then it's settled. Bringing out the plastidip after work tomorrow 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Title should have rear"traded cruze in for slr" and fooled everyone.Not a fan of Mercedes benz but i will admire the technology that they push into there cars.Not to mention you sir are a luckly ******* for getting to joyride that monstrous carbon beast.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking nice! Storm trooper look?

I want to still tint mine, but cops down here are bi-polar, they either will like them, or will ticket you. And most likely than not, is ticket you.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i wish i get a chance to drive one of those


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Looking nice! Storm trooper look?
> 
> I want to still tint mine, but cops down here are bi-polar, they either will like them, or will ticket you. And most likely than not, is ticket you.


On my way to work there are motorcycle cops lingering and ticket for breathing too fast. I've gotten 5 fix it tickets in my Camaro for tinting, exhaust noise, tail lamps blacked, but they don't seem to notice or care about the little white Cruze thankfully, but not to push my luck I roll my window's down that street


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol can't ticket a tinted window they can't see 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

IROCZILLA said:


> On my way to work there are motorcycle cops lingering and ticket for breathing too fast. I've gotten 5 fix it tickets in my Camaro for tinting, exhaust noise, tail lamps blacked, but they don't seem to notice or care about the little white Cruze thankfully, but not to push my luck I roll my window's down that street


Good idea

BRB taking out my tail lights...


----------

